# 695 + power meter



## migdriver (Jun 1, 2012)

is there any solution /experience adding a power meter to the 695 while preserving the Zed 2 cranks....excluding using a powertap or keo power pedels and their dreadfulPolar head unit?
Thanks


----------



## vetboy (Oct 11, 2005)

Don't think so. If your patient, maybe Brim Brothers or Garmin, but I wouldn't hold my breath for either

Brim Brothers - Sports power meters

Garmin | Vector™

I suspect your only solution will involve compromise (replace crank, powertap or the Polar)


----------



## madonna (Dec 6, 2005)

Replace your ZED2 crank. All you need is a ZED crank BB adaptor (76g) and you have your wish come true. The swap is justified for better shifting and extra added feature.


----------



## migdriver (Jun 1, 2012)

thanks for the input. Frankly, with the FSA rings I'm using ( rather than praxis ), the shifting has been terrific, and I like the Zed 2 set up which is why I was looking for an alternative to swapping the cranks out...though I notice the Cofidis team has done that and is using an SRM set up. Wish the Garmin pedels were reality or that Look would hurry up and make their keo power compatible with ANT + head units.


----------



## NJPhil (Jun 24, 2003)

Got an email from my LBS that they are taking orders for the Garmin Vector and expect them to be in the shop mid-August. They did mention limited availability at this time though, 3 units per shop.


----------



## vetboy (Oct 11, 2005)

NJPhil said:


> Got an email from my LBS that they are taking orders for the Garmin Vector and expect them to be in the shop mid-August. They did mention limited availability at this time though, 3 units per shop.


Didn't they say that last year, and the year before that and the year before that...


----------



## Got Time (Jan 23, 2009)

*Garmin Vector pre-order*

So, did you order one?


----------



## lactician (Oct 25, 2008)

I just went and got myself the powertaps, G3... The zed2 was designed with this frame. To use something else would be a shame.


----------



## vetboy (Oct 11, 2005)

lactician said:


> I just went and got myself the powertaps, G3... The zed2 was designed with this frame. To use something else would be a shame.


Removing the zed 2 is not the end of the world. In fact, I found the shifting of the look chainrings to be sub-par. I really don't miss it.


----------



## lactician (Oct 25, 2008)

vetboy said:


> Removing the zed 2 is not the end of the world. In fact, I found the shifting of the look chainrings to be sub-par. I really don't miss it.


I'm not using the origina chainrings. I actually have the FSA chainrings on it, and will be changing to the ROTOR Q-rings at some point. 

I only mention the word 'shame'... only because, its means have to additionally buy something else extra. Actually, I do have some issues with the Zed2 cranks, in that the BB goes loose very easily.. maybe this calls for another thread.


----------

